# Suggestions for INR 1 - 1.2 Lakh Gaming Rig



## eashwarramu (Apr 18, 2016)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: The main purpose is for Gaming and to an extent data analytics. Games like FIFA 16, COD, GTA, Shadow of Mordor.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:1 to 1.2 Lakh - probably extend upto 1.3 Lakh.

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:Hopefully No.

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Win 10 Pro

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:2 TB + 128 GB SSD for OS

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: I am planning to hook up my LG TV to the CPU. It is a 49 inch LED.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:Monitor, Keyboard, Mouse, UPS - Plan on re-using these.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: Within June 2016.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Done by an assembler

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Local. Chennai. Would be open to suggestions for shops in Chennai.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: Need a proper cooling system for the CPU. Blu-Ray writer to be included. 

Thanks in advance.

Cheers.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 18, 2016)

*Budget - 123.2k (Modified) (Skylake Build)*


*Processor*Intel Core i7 6700*24,000**CPU Cooler*Cooler Master Hyper 212X*3,000**Motherboard*Gigabyte GA-H170 Gaming 3*11,900**Memory*G.Skill RipJaws V 16GB(8GBx2) 3000Mhz DDR4*8,400**Graphics Card*Zotac GTX980 4GB DDR5 AMP Omega*43,000**SSD*Samsung 850 Evo 120GB*4,500**Power Supply*Seasonic M12II 620w*6,900**Cabinet*Corsair 300R Windowed*5,500**Internal Storage*WD Caviar Black 2TB*10,500**Optical Drive*Lite-On DH-12B2SH 12x Blu-ray Writer*5,500**Total**1,23,200*

All component prices in the table are taken from Shop Online In India for Processor, Motherboard, Graphics Card, Laptop, Desktop and More - Mdcomputers.i


----------



## eashwarramu (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks man!!!!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## spikygv (Apr 20, 2016)

nVidia Pascal is expected to be launched in June. If you can wait, hold off on buying the GPU.


----------



## eashwarramu (Apr 20, 2016)

Oh Ok.. thanks for the information.. won't it mean that Pascal gpu would be a bit expensive when it launches.. from the literature what I have read online, 980 ti is good.. but am confused about zotac or msi or anything else..too many options tend to confuse..

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION] - Hey.. need a quick suggestion - does the following config look good to you:

Processor	i7 - Skylake	i7-6700 - 8M Cache, 3.4 To 4.0 GHz
MOBO	        ASUS or Gigabyte	H170 PRO GAMING DDR 4
HDD	        WD Caviar Black - WD 1 TB	
SSD	        Samsung Evo 850	- 250 gb	
GPU	        MSI Geforce 980ti - 6GB	
Enclosure	Corsair 400r		
PSU	        Corsair RM650		
Cooler	Cooler Master Hyper 212x		
RAM	        G.Skill Ripjaws - 16GB	

Thanks...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 20, 2016)

eashwarramu said:


> Oh Ok.. thanks for the information.. won't it mean that Pascal gpu would be a bit expensive when it launches.. from the literature what I have read online, 980 ti is good.. but am confused about zotac or msi or anything else..too many options tend to confuse..
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...



Not bad but you can get better prices if you buy locally than online.

You need to change from MSI regarding GPU to Zotac GTX980Ti 6GB & from Corsair regarding PSU to Seasonic M12II 620w.
The reason is that Zotac gives 2+3=5 years of warranty & Seasonic also gives 5 years warranty and it is the best PSU brand and less costly than Corsair RM650w. Oaky.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 21, 2016)

Check with azom once. They are like an Indian xoticpc.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 21, 2016)

Recommended you skip buying GPU until next gen arrives, current nvidia GPU have poor performance in DX12


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 21, 2016)

^^Ninja promotion


----------



## anaklusmos (Apr 25, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Check with azom once. They are like an Indian xoticpc.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk



azom is building desktops?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 25, 2016)

anaklusmos said:


> azom is building desktops?


I saw a few on their blog...

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Apr 26, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> I saw a few on their blog...
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk



Wouldn't be custom assembling better for OP? Unless he wants to go for watercooled stuff and let them handle the process.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 26, 2016)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Wouldn't be custom assembling better for OP? Unless he wants to go for watercooled stuff and let them handle the process.


Why not? When he is spending so much. Doesn't harm to ask azom for a quote right? Op can then check the components they are providing for the price and decide. It's less hassle over buying everything separately and putting them together yourself.

Of course unless Op would like to do that themselves (I know I would like to build it myself )

And would anyone say no to liquid cooling?

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Apr 26, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Why not? When he is spending so much. Doesn't harm to ask azom for a quote right? Op can then check the components they are providing for the price and decide. It's less hassle over buying everything separately and putting them together yourself.
> 
> Of course unless Op would like to do that themselves (I know I would like to build it myself )
> 
> ...



I feel his budget is insufficient to accommodate liquid cooling without compromising on the parts. Building yourself is more fun but does take a lot of time and gives you a lot of stress when the pc does not boots due to your some silly mistakes.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 26, 2016)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> I feel his budget is insufficient to accommodate liquid cooling without compromising on the parts. Building yourself is more fun but does take a lot of time and gives you a lot of stress when the pc does not boots due to your some silly mistakes.


1.2lakh not enough? What? What are you saying?  

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Apr 26, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> 1.2lakh not enough? What? What are you saying?
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk



I am serious. Custom liquid cooling parts are expensive.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 26, 2016)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> I am serious. Custom liquid cooling parts are expensive.


Still I feel Op should ask for a quote and share here. It will be a learning experience for us too 

We can compare what they are offering vs online prices.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## eashwarramu (Apr 26, 2016)

Guys.. here is the comparison of the various quotes received for the configuration:

Attached as an image. 




Cheers..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 26, 2016)

eashwarramu said:


> Guys.. here is the comparison of the various quotes received for the configuration:
> 
> Attached as an image.
> 
> ...



I think so you need to go with Local Dealer Quote 1.


----------



## yasho2249 (Apr 27, 2016)

I think you should get a monitor since u hav a good budget. The TVs aren't designed to be computer displays as they hav lower frequencies and hug input lags. You can check lags of some TVs on displaylag.com if you r lucky u might find urs tv. Lag of around 10-15 ms is ok for normal users, abt 5 ms for fps games, and 1-2 ms for competitive ppl (playing cs go at some competition for prices n all). Keep in mind the less lag monitor/TVs the worse will be the quality. Eg. IPS panels hav a greater lag time compared to TN panels. Not to mention problems like screen tearing n stuff like that might also occur. Most modern TVs hav a gaming mode. If u don't want a monitor atleast turn that on while gaming. U trade better synchronisation n fps for resolution and display quality. If u plan to get a monitor somethings to keep in mind: the response time, the input lag, frequency of monitor and sync technology if u want (freesync or gsync) 
Do a bit of research on all this. U will get to know what's best for you and a few new things 

Btw you won't need any water cooling if you don't plan to overclock. Custom Water cooling is for some serious overclocking. 

Sent from my D5322 using Tapatalk


----------

